# Survivor 4/20 *spoilers



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

Damn Bruce, that really had to hurt, glad to hear he'll be fine. Didn't see him having much of a shot at anything past the final four anyway, if that. 

Shane is really, really getting annoying. I was hoping Cerie would send him to Exile Island tonight, rub it in just a bit more for complaining and whining so much after the reward challenge.


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

Good and bad news for Terry.

The good news is he survives another 3 days without having to use the idol.

The bad news is they lost a person who he had a decent chance of getting to come to his side.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Shane is a nucking futjob...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Terry's chances of making it to the final three just went up exponentially.

My secret shame admission - I don't hate Courtney. She's my second choice now after Terry.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I'm with Macquariumguy, tonight was a good night for Terry. 

Glad to hear Bruce is going to be okay. I didn't think it was his appendix, I didn't have any back pain or constipation when mine got infected.

tk


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Shane is a nucking futjob...


The best is him trying to convince us that it was all calculated. That guy is whacked.

tk


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I was laughing out loud tonight when they all picked Terry for so many choices and then got them wrong. Ha Ha. I will be very happy if/when he wins and hope hope hope that he does it.

And hey, he could probably pull Courtney over to his side. And I though I thought for a minute Shane, now I am not so sure. Danielle is a waste and Cerie is doing better then I ever thought, but god only knows how.

I was sorry to see Bruce go - glad to see the rock garden was maintained for him.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pendragn said:


> The best is him trying to convince us that it was all calculated. That guy is whacked.
> 
> tk


Either that, or he really is faking it. In which case he's a genius. Possibly the greatest genius in the history of the human race. Counting Neandertals and Australopithecus. Maybe even **** habilis.

I vote whacked.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> Shane is a nucking futjob...


Totally out there then he tries to say it went his way.

I loved his comment when they wanted help with the stretcher: "Right now"  
I think they needed to get him a straight jacket 

That is excruciating pain, glad he will be alright.

Do you think anyone really cared that Shane was wondering around naked during that part of the show?


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

Aras trying to say that Terry, an ex-Navy pilot, who has gone through Navy survival training, wouldn't be able to survive a day in the wilderness. What a maroon.

Too bad about Bruce. It would have been interesting to hear his reaction to the reward challenge, since he was the second person eliminated, immediately after Terry. I wonder if that would have opened his eyes a bit.

Shane: Courtney is the perfect person to take to the final 2, because anybody could beat her!

All of America: Except for you, SHANE!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

TBDigital said:


> Aras trying to say that Terry, an ex-Navy pilot, who has gone through Navy survival training, wouldn't be able to survive a day in the wilderness. What a maroon.


I asssumed Aras was trying to lose and knew that "Terry" would be the wrong answer.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> I asssumed Aras was trying to lose and knew that "Terry" would be the wrong answer.


I think so too. It was a pretty obvious answer. Don't know how calculated he was being, but he ended up with the reward and he didn't piss off anyone. No one whined at him. I think he might be the only one of the idiots who are Terry-fixated and not thinking ahead who might have what it takes to win.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

I'm sure that is correct, but he still wanted to get his digs in on Terry. If he just wanted to lose, he should have just put his own name down. All this animosity towards Terry is an attempt to mask the realization that they can't beat him in a physical challenge; they're pissed at him because he just won't quit and let them have their Casaya love fest (which would rapidly turn into a pitched battle when they didn't have any more La Mina members to torment; hell, it has already, after the reward challenge this episode).


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

TBDigital said:


> Aras trying to say that Terry, an ex-Navy pilot, who has gone through Navy survival training, wouldn't be able to survive a day in the wilderness. What a maroon.


Aras tanked that question so he wouldn't have to make any kind of choice. He forced a decision onto Cerie. Aras actually played that kinda smart, but it was too obvious of a question to tank by answering Terry. Hopefully the rest of the cast calls him on it...

Either way - he didn't need to make any choices at all that could/would potentially come back to bite him in the ass. Too bad Cerie didn't see it that way...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I felt bad for Bruce last night and wondered if he may get a chance to return in another season. Jeff sounded like he may or may not be back for jury duty.


----------



## robinreale (Jan 24, 2006)

In the beginning it was painful for me to see Cerie on my television. I thought she was so annoying, and I eventually stopped watching and just TiVoed. I caught myself up this past week and I'm back into it, and I have to admit, Cerie isn't as bad as I thought. At least she is always smiling and laughing, and you have to admire someone like that!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

robinreale said:


> In the beginning it was painful for me to see Cerie on my television. I thought she was so annoying, and I eventually stopped watching and just TiVoed. I caught myself up this past week and I'm back into it, and I have to admit, Cerie isn't as bad as I thought. At least she is always smiling and laughing, and you have to admire someone like that!


Cerie is a nice person, but if she wins, I will rank her with Sandra and Vecepie as the worst winners in Survivor history. She is just sitting back and letting everyone play the game around here. That just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

shane's ace in the hole is, of course, that he was acting the whole time so that he was so awful that to bring him to the final 2 guarantees the other person a win. Of course if he's really that nuts then i feel bad for him personally. Being that age and such a crybaby over not getting a meal is really sad. It's like i was watching my gradeschool recess yard all over again..wahhh 

I saw some fried foods there at the reward...that's great for a starving person to eat right?

imagine this: we only see a fraction of what shane is really doing on the island....and court, well i agree they are the perfect couple and should be married by jeff at next council. 

i guess that debate about whether jeff visits camp is now over


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

See how important attitude is? Bruce just couldn't give a $h!t and now he's out of the game.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

RBlount said:


> Cerie is a nice person, but if she wins, I will rank her with Sandra and Vecepie as the worst winners in Survivor history. She is just sitting back and letting everyone play the game around here. That just doesn't do it for me.


Right, but it doesn't have to do it for you. Their job isn't to entertain us; it's to win a million bucks. And the fact is, the ones who are the most entertaining have the biggest bullseyes on their foreheads. That's why the boring ones win.

Terry, however, is in a unique position--being the only member of his tribe left, the only people he will have betrayed (should he go all the way) aren't going to be on the jury. So he'll probably be up against somebody who has stabbed at least a couple of backs, without having done so himself. People could (should?) admire the way he played, without having the personal animosity that comes from being sold out.


DaveBogart said:


> See how important attitude is? Bruce just couldn't give a $h!t and now he's out of the game.


OK, I confess, it took two times through that post before I got it. I guess the first time it just passed right through me...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

DaveBogart said:


> See how important attitude is? Bruce just couldn't give a $h!t and now he's out of the game.


i guess drinking the wine in the outhouse while hanging upside down didn't help either


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

Am I the only one left wondering who the "two most memorable players" are going to be from this season as Jeff has said in interviews? Because I gotta be honest here...aside from Terry winning it all against the odds, I'll probably quickly forget all of the others that played this season.

Unless something unique occurs over the next few weeks.

Jeff didn't visit them in Australia when the last player had to leave did he? But I seem to recall he has visited camps before...seems I remember the players "showing him around" their camps...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Can someone with medical knowledge comment on Bruce's possible condition and expected recovery? I don't know about people, but I've seen urinary tract blockage kill a male cat in a couple days. Seems to me he was facing peritonitis or worse.

Is it really up to the contestants to declare a medical emergency? Are they that autonomous during the game?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

macquariumguy said:


> Is it really up to the contestants to declare a medical emergency? Are they that autonomous during the game?


Well, how else could they handle it? "I'm in trouble, I need medical assistance." "Nah, you look OK to me."

Dies.

Lawsuit.


----------



## TeeSee (Jan 16, 2003)

What is it about moving a sick man on a stretcher that would require nudity?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I definitely think Aras tanked it. He was the only one to realize (or at least say) that the purpose of that challenge was to divide the tribe.

I can;t stand Shane. He is such a whiny baby.


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

TeeSee said:


> What is it about moving a sick man on a stretcher that would require nudity?


It wasn't that...he was drying out his pants because of his rash.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

TeeSee said:


> What is it about moving a sick man on a stretcher that would require nudity?


It required them getting in the water to put the stretcher in the boat. He said he wouldn't be able to sleep in wet pants.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> OK, I confess, it took two times through that post before I got it. I guess the first time it just passed right through me...


Ooh, good one!


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

lander215 said:


> Jeff didn't visit them in Australia when the last player had to leave did he? But I seem to recall he has visited camps before...seems I remember the players "showing him around" their camps...


Jeff visted them in the Outback when food was an issue. He traded Colby's gigantic flag and their tarp for 2 bags of rice.

There have also been challenges where Survivors are supposed to build something at their camp and he's been there with "an expert" to evaluate their jobs.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, how else could they handle it? "I'm in trouble, I need medical assistance." "Nah, you look OK to me."
> 
> Dies.
> 
> Lawsuit.


I think the question was aimed at "Can the producers intervene even if the player doesn't ask for help or affirmatively rejects it when asked?" I think the answer has to be YES. I suspect you sign something at the outset that says if the producers think it's in your best interest to remove you from the game to get medical attention, they can do so and you can't do anything about it.


----------



## pallen4215 (Mar 4, 2005)

I know he visited camp last year or before for the reward challenge from Home Depot. Each camp had to make an "SOS" that could be seen from an airplane.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, how else could they handle it? "I'm in trouble, I need medical assistance." "Nah, you look OK to me."
> 
> Dies.
> 
> Lawsuit.


nope. Not with the contract I've seen...

CBS, Burnett productions, (etc.) are not responsible for any injuries resulting in illness, permanent damage, or loss of life blah blah blah


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

lander215 said:


> Jeff didn't visit them in Australia when the last player had to leave did he?


No, he didn't visit them in Australia (or at least, they didn't show it).

At the time Michael fell into the fire in Survivor Outback, there were still 2 separate tribes. The tribe which Michael wasn't in received a Treemail later, advising them about Michael's injuries and subsequent evacuation, and to let them know that there wouldn't be an immunity challenge that day. It was kind of huge at the time, purely from a game perspective, because Michael fell into the fire only a day or two before the tribes merged, and it forced both tribes to go into the merge with equal numbers.


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

TBDigital said:


> Too bad about Bruce. It would have been interesting to hear his reaction to the reward challenge, since he was the second person eliminated, immediately after Terry. I wonder if that would have opened his eyes a bit.


I thought that at first, too, but then I decided it's possible that Bruce told everyone to eliminate him since he wouldn't have been able to enjoy any of the food anyway.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Also, next week is a REALLY good time for Terry to make his move. It's a 3 vs 3 game right now, and Terry is running out of time to use his Immunity Idol from Exile Island. 

If he plays it right (getting Shane/Courtney into an alliance, winning the immunity necklace in the competition, giving up the necklace to Courtney, and then playing the numbers so that Aras has the second number of votes after him)... he can only use the Island Idol at the most opportune time before the Final Four, when it becomes useless. Also, he'd suddenly have a 3 vs. 2 advantage. 

Not to mention that, regardless of whether he takes Courtney or Shane into the Final 2, he's practically guaranteed a win.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> nope. Not with the contract I've seen...
> 
> CBS, Burnett productions, (etc.) are not responsible for any injuries resulting in illness, permanent damage, or loss of life blah blah blah


I guarantee that if the loss of life were the direct result of Burnett Productions refusing to supply medical care, they would lose the lawsuit big-time.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

When did Shane suddenly become Best Buddies with Cerie? I though he wanted her off early on.


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

JFriday said:


> When did Shane suddenly become Best Buddies with Cerie? I though he wanted her off early on.


Maybe since she diagnosed his diaper rash???


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

lalouque said:


> Maybe since she diagnosed his diaper rash???


That's what I was thinking. Now they have a special bond between them. Gold bond.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

forecheck said:


> Good and bad news for Terry.
> 
> The good news is he survives another 3 days without having to use the idol.
> 
> The bad news is they lost a person who he had a decent chance of getting to come to his side.


I don't know if Terry really had any chance of getting anyone to his side. Bruce was either going to be a victim and go before Terry went or just stick it out until he was the next in line. With the way the numbers are now, he would need Bruce and a few other people. Getting people to his side is pointless now. He needs to focus on the challenges.

I think it was great news for Terry. It is another week where he does not have to win an immunity challenge. With only 6 left, he only has to win 1 of the next 2 challenges to guarantee himself a spot in the final four. And he is 100% right, if he makes the final 3 he is a lock for the finals. None of those knucklheads are going to beat him in the final contest.


----------



## Hpirx (Jan 3, 2004)

A quick shot the Survivors sleeping in the shelter showed Shane snuggled next to Cerie for warmth. As vocal and pissed as Shane was at Cerie, I think their relationship in the game
is stronger than the producers have edited to show us. I don't think it's romantic, more like a nurterer/nurteree. Shane CRAVES attention more than anything (even cigarettes).
When it aint about him, he's like, manana ("Can't we move the dying guy in the morning when its convenient for me") His outrageousness and manipulating will take hime further in this game, but he's gonna be blindsided bad, I predict.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Either that, or he really is faking it. In which case he's a genius. Possibly the greatest genius in the history of the human race. Counting Neandertals and Australopithecus. Maybe even **** habilis.
> 
> I vote whacked.


Actually Shane's stock went up a few points in my book this week... if he really is acting/hamming it up a bit; so long as he doesn't over do it.

Shane's base is, in general quite votile, but I do think he's been intentially going a bit more luny in his actions just to get more of a reaction. he needs to be careful, else they'll toss him out.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

And what was up with the reward winners commenting on Courtney having a crush on Shane? I don't see that at all...and frankly, the thought makes me a little ill.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> I asssumed Aras was trying to lose and knew that "Terry" would be the wrong answer.


Terry called him on it... he muttered "you threw that challenge." Aras denied it. I don't think Aras' team really noticed, they were too busy complaining to each other about who was the most annoying, and etc...


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

Skittles said:


> Also, next week is a REALLY good time for Terry to make his move. It's a 3 vs 3 game right now, and Terry is running out of time to use his Immunity Idol from Exile Island.
> 
> If he plays it right (getting Shane/Courtney into an alliance, winning the immunity necklace in the competition, giving up the necklace to Courtney, and then playing the numbers so that Aras has the second number of votes after him)... he can only use the Island Idol at the most opportune time before the Final Four, when it becomes useless. Also, he'd suddenly have a 3 vs. 2 advantage.
> 
> Not to mention that, regardless of whether he takes Courtney or Shane into the Final 2, he's practically guaranteed a win.


It would be quit ironic that this new little factor - the idol is never played... But it could happen, IMHO he shouldn't bother using it unless it directly benifits him. I don't think Terry could (or even WOULD) bank on flipping anyone. At best he could flip someone's vote for ONE WEEK... but I really don't see him forming a tight bond with anyone else. The only person I thought he could possibly was Bruce, but we saw how tight Bruce felt he was with the other group... He kept voting with them.

Also, I don't think it's necessarily a guaranteed win. Their team/alliance is so tight it's really quite odd.... so much confusion and arguments, yet they STILL vote with each other. They might hold tight even with the final votes. (sadly . . .)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I LOVE these types of challanges....and they ALWAYS work. I hope it opened up Bruce and Courtney's eyes.

Terry is in a very good position now.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I LOVE these types of challanges....and they ALWAYS work. I hope it opened up Bruce and Courtney's eyes.


You mean Shane and Courtney's eyes, right?


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

I saw the Aras answer, answer with disbelief. If any of them could survive alone it was Terry.

Bruce was on the early show this morning, 1:12 into the show. Said he was in so much pain he thought hi s appy had burst or an artery failed. He said I know I getting old, I thought my systems were shutting down. 

He was asked if got to be part of the jury, he declined to answer, you have to watch next week.

I've suffered through several kidney stones before they passed, it was very painful. The pain dropped me to the ground. He was in some serious pain with a bladder and intestinal blockage.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Actually, I think Terry's going to be in a very interesting position next week. They're down to six, five of whom are currently allied against Terry. Obviously, the five intend to vote Terry off as soon as they can. Now is when Terry can start using his pocket immunity idol as a sword instead of as a shield.

All he has to do is wait until after the immunity challenge. If he wins immunity, he holds ALL the cards, but even if he loses, he's got real power. There are two possibilities:

1. Terry wins immunity - he can just sit back and watch the alliance crumble. They're going to have to decide who to vote off from among their own alliance. My guess is that Shane would go, because he's annoying everyone else. But whoever it is, the alliance is shattered because they won't trust each other anymore. Then all Terry has to do is recruit a couple to his side (and be completely open about showing them his pocket idol) and he waltzes into at least the final three. My guess for easiest to recruit would be Aras and Danielle, but he'll probably go after Cirie intead of Aras because he sees Aras as too much of a threat.
2. Terry loses immunity - This would almost be more fun, even for Terry. As soon as they get back to camp after the immunity challenge, Terry holds up his pocket idol for all to see and announces that they will either have to vote off one of their own, or he'll be choosing who goes home. None of the remaining members of the alliance are smart enough to work through the permutations here - they'll completely come apart, bickering and whining about what to do. Whoever has immunity will insist that they go ahead and vote for Terry to force him to use the idol. But that means that Terry will get to pick off whichever of the non-immune alliance members he wants to. This give Terry the opportunity to turn the tables by recruiting his own alliance of three so that after tribal council, the "old" alliance will be left with only two members (the one immune member and whoever gets left out of the new alliance) and the Terry's new alliance will hold all of the power with a numerical majority and the strongest player.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Just *once*, I'd like to see a group get to the "who's rope are you gonna chop" challenge, and realize that they shouldn't chop people out in the pecking order. They actually did OK for a while there; at one point, everyone had the same number of ropes left. Then Courtney hit Shane twice ... *boom*, all downhill from there.

Gotta say, I'm a little surprised Courtney beat Shane in the "most annoying" category. They must not be showing it all with her. If it's true, I don't know why Shane, who claims he's putting on an act, knows not to take her with him instead of Cerie. 

I think Terry's virtually unstoppable at this point, which is a little frustrating.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

AJRitz said:


> This give Terry the opportunity to turn the tables by recruiting his own alliance of three so that after tribal council, the "old" alliance will be left with only two members (the one immune member and whoever gets left out of the new alliance) and the Terry's new alliance will hold all of the power with a numerical majority and the strongest player.


The way I see it, it's even easier for Terry. He just announces that he has the idol and if all five vote for him, he gets to pick who goes home. He then tells them their only option for maintaining control is to vote 3 for him and 2 for the person they want to leave, beating his 1 vote. Finally he says "if your group tells you to vote for me, keep in mind that means you have a 1/3 chance that they're voting you out tonight." Then he sits back and watches the group collapse.

I admit I didn't think that idea up myself, I think someone posed it in last week's discussion.

Either way, I'm routing for Terry. He's been a great competition and very humble. I think he's got a shot. We all thought Chris was screwed the year he won, too. Although Terry is higher profile than Chris was though. We'll see.

tk


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I also think it's obvious now that they all know Terry has the idol or why would they send him to Exile Island and give him another chance to find it.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Cirie was getting on my last nerve with all her giggling and laughing. Annoying!!!

Poor Bruce! But at least he doesn't have to hear it anymore.


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Cirie was getting on my last nerve with all her giggling and laughing. Annoying!!!
> 
> Poor Bruce! But at least he doesn't have to hear it anymore.


Actually, Courtney was so much worse last night when Bruce broke down in terrible pain.

Bruce: "I'm in terrible pain"
Courtney: "Can I sing you a song?"



Bruce: "No"
Courtney: *starts singing*
Bruce: "Don't!"


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Skittles said:


> Actually, Courtney was so much worse last night when Bruce broke down in terrible pain.
> 
> Bruce: "I'm in terrible pain"
> Courtney: "Can I sing you a song?"
> ...


I hate to laugh at somebody's pain. But that made me laugh. And it's the perfect example of why she is more annoying than Shane. I'll bet she's like that every minute of every day...


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

pendragn said:


> The way I see it, it's even easier for Terry. He just announces that he has the idol and if all five vote for him, he gets to pick who goes home. He then tells them their only option for maintaining control is to vote 3 for him and 2 for the person they want to leave, beating his 1 vote. Finally he says "if your group tells you to vote for me, keep in mind that means you have a 1/3 chance that they're voting you out tonight." Then he sits back and watches the group collapse.


As a further complication (and I admit our math skills may be a bit sharper than the competitors this far into the game), Terry can also say "Oh, by the way, if I happen to pick the same person you guys pick to leave, we've got a 3-3 tie, we're down to picking rocks and I might not even have to use my idol this week."

If they then say, we'll just vote 4 for Terry, 1 for who we want to leave and you can vote for who you want to leave and let them pick rocks, you have to respond that is the 1 they want to leave really going to vote for Terry.

Curious man.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

JPA2825 said:


> we're down to picking rocks and I might not even have to use my idol this week."


Do we know how ties are broken this season? I mean, it's been rocks in the past, but I know they've shaken it up some, so are we sure?

And that brings in another point, what if Bruce isn't well enough to be on the jury? Do we then have the possibility of a tie for the winner? I wonder how that would play out.

tk


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

pendragn said:


> Do we know how ties are broken this season? I mean, it's been rocks in the past, but I know they've shaken it up some, so are we sure?
> 
> And that brings in another point, what if Bruce isn't well enough to be on the jury? Do we then have the possibility of a tie for the winner? I wonder how that would play out.
> 
> tk


My suspicion is that whasisname, the one that was voted out right before the jury selection, would replace him.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

My guess is that if Bruce can't make it on the jury they will bring the #10 survivor in for it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Idearat said:


> I think so too. It was a pretty obvious answer. Don't know how calculated he was being, but he ended up with the reward and he didn't piss off anyone. No one whined at him. I think he might be the only one of the idiots who are Terry-fixated and not thinking ahead who might have what it takes to win.


Anyone think, that after Terry took two hits, that when it was his turn to chop someone's cord, he should have just chopped his own? Since he already had to figure he was gone, why not just let them start chopping away at each other attempt sooner?


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

First off, Shane is not faking it. I had a type A neighbor who could sub in for Shane. Just saying that there are people exactly like him and believe me, they are not faking. Anyone who's spent time on the island with Shane knows this too.

Secondly, Courtney is definitely most annoying, they got that right. While the singing was an excellent example, my biggest gripe was the way she treated the rock garden. You DO NOT spell out words in the Zen rock garden. I know this is ignorance, not malace, but the annoyance from ignorance is just as strong as that from malace, and I'm sure she exhibits it all hours she is awake. I could live on an island with Shane, I'd kill Courtney or myself after a week.

Third, ducker is right. There's no way Terry is going to try to ally with anyone. Mainly because he's not that stupid and mostly because he had a clear day and night to sit on Exile Island away from the DramaLlamas to work it through. He knows he's got a great chance of winning immunity, enough to figure can win at least two of the next three (after which the hidden idol is worthless). He's going to try to sweep, not worry too much if he loses. He's banking mainly on the implosion to keep him clear at least once and said as much. He's tried to break the alliance with force three times and failed three times. He knows what he's doing.

The way I see it, Aras is the problem. Terry is a lock for the final three if not for Aras. I wouldn't be surprised to see Terry try to use the hidden idol as a gambit to get Aras out earlier. You know, throw immunity, don't reveal he has the idol, and take Aras out with it. Of all the people left, I'm sure Terry would least like to see Aras in the final two.

Tony


----------



## ccouger (Aug 20, 2003)

RBlount said:


> Cerie is a nice person, but if she wins, I will rank her with Sandra and Vecepie as the worst winners in Survivor history. She is just sitting back and letting everyone play the game around here. That just doesn't do it for me.


Hanging in there this long is an accomplishment. For someone who had her new tribemates approach her and Melinda on the very first moment of the newly merged tribe, shake their fingers in her face and say "I don't care which one of you is going, but you're both outta here" she has managed to put herself into a secure spot. She could have been bitter or done lousy at the challenges or refused to work around the camp. But she's a nurse and she must know from that job how to deal with people. She never failed to compete competently in the challenges and did pretty good in the fish toss one and the wrestling one, apparently she does her share of the work at camp, unlike the younger women, and she gets along with everyone. She's not being carried as dead weight, she found her niche and that is her strategy. Her strategy was to let the others annoy each other after the initial "Wow, hot younger women to allign with!" stage of the game, to do her part so they can't say she is worthless, and that has gotten her this far instead of being the second person voted off.

I don't think she'll win it, because the others would rather take someone obnoxious to the finals to make the vote easier against the opponent. But I like Cerie, and I think she played pretty well for someone who is afraid of what might be under the leaves and who has never spent any time camping!


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Anyone think, that after Terry took two hits, that when it was his turn to chop someone's cord, he should have just chopped his own? Since he already had to figure he was gone, why not just let them start chopping away at each other attempt sooner?


They may not be allowed to do that...but yeah..it would have been a good move on Terry's part if he would have...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

kiljoy said:


> ...The way I see it, Aras is the problem. Terry is a lock for the final three if not for Aras. I wouldn't be surprised to see Terry try to use the hidden idol as a gambit to get Aras out earlier. You know, throw immunity, don't reveal he has the idol, and take Aras out with it. Of all the people left, I'm sure Terry would least like to see Aras in the final two.
> 
> Tony


I think they all know that he has the idol by now.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Am I the only who who does not like Terry? He's too cocky for me. Overly confident.

And am I also the only one who likes Aras?


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

So...now it gets interesting if they're conviced Terry has the idol.

The original "four" are Arus, Shane, Danielle, and Courtney.

But Shane begged out of that group.

Now Shane has swore into an alliance with Cirie...on her kids.

One of them has to go next week...so if the original four hold true, then Cirie will be one of three to vote for Terry, while two of them vote for Cirie to negate Terry's vote.

or

Arus is in trouble and doesn't know it (or maybe he does?), and they all vote for Terry allowing him to vote out Arus.

or

The two that are supposed to vote Cirie vote for Arus, thereby creating a 3-3 tie....does Terry have to use his idol? or do they all become subject to the purple stone and Terry can still be saved by the idol?

All that said, I still believe the first scenario is what will play out. They'll go 3-2 Terry/Cirie with Cirie leaving, then 4-1 to eliminate Terry to arrive at their original four....then the three of them will fight to go to the final two with Courtney .

All of that, of course, is void if Terry wins immunity outright.

Now my head hurts...


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Anyone think, that after Terry took two hits, that when it was his turn to chop someone's cord, he should have just chopped his own? Since he already had to figure he was gone, why not just let them start chopping away at each other attempt sooner?


Oh my goodness, I thought the EXACT same thing. How did we both think of that?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> Oh my goodness, I thought the EXACT same thing. How did we both think of that?


Have we been seperated at birth? 

I just know if I was in his shoes and it was allowed by the rules, it's what I would have done. It was obvious to me that he was going to be the first out of the reward challenge and he might as well have them start turning on each other. By doing that, it reveils one more persons intentions in the game.

Kudos to M. Burnett for bringing in this challange at just the right time. Anyone know, do they plan these challanges before the game starts to happen at certain times, or do they change the challenges based on how the game plays out? It seemed to me that THIS challenge was just played at the perfect time and if the tribal breakdown had been 4-3 instead of 6-1, the challenge would have played out a whole lot different and not reveiled anything.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

macquariumguy said:


> My guess is that if Bruce can't make it on the jury they will bring the #10 survivor in for it.


I think that # 10, is already home.

I am all for Terry winning this thing! The other tribe annoys me to no end!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

kettledrum said:


> Am I the only who who does not like Terry? He's too cocky for me. Overly confident.
> 
> And am I also the only one who likes Aras?


Yes, and yes


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TR7spyder said:


> I think that # 10, is already home.
> 
> I am all for Terry winning this thing! The other tribe annoys me to no end!


From what I understand...all contestants stay near location so that who is out is kept a secret back in the states.


----------



## PeteEggebeen (Jul 21, 2002)

TR7spyder said:


> I am all for Terry winning this thing! The other tribe annoys me to no end!


I want Terry to win too. You have to give the guy credit for continuing to win like that. They even showed him doing exercises on immunity island. He probably spent his time there eating well (like Aras said he had last week) and keeping himself in shape and enjoying being away from the 'others'.

I also give him credit for not exploding at them. He even said that they keep asking him 'is anything wrong' like they actually care or can't figure out why.

Unfortunately I won't be shocked if this group who can hate each other, but still vote as a block hasn't already decided that no matter what they will not vote for Terry to win it all.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

kettledrum said:


> Am I the only who who does not like Terry? He's too cocky for me. Overly confident.
> 
> And am I also the only one who likes Aras?


I don't see Terry as cocky at all and while he's confident, he has every right to be and so is not 'overly' confident.

Aras on the other hand is an *******. I remember him making disparaging comments about the remaining LaMina members a couple weeks ago behind their backs. Bad form in my book.


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

macquariumguy said:


> I don't see Terry as cocky at all and while he's confident, he has every right to be and so is not 'overly' confident.
> 
> Aras on the other hand is an *******. I remember him making disparaging comments about the remaining LaMina members a couple weeks ago behind their backs. Bad form in my book.


And don't forget his comment last night when they got back to camp and Courtney told them someone was gone...he clearly said "Bruce I hope"...


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> Have we been seperated at birth?
> 
> I just know if I was in his shoes and it was allowed by the rules, it's what I would have done. It was obvious to me that he was going to be the first out of the reward challenge and he might as well have them start turning on each other. By doing that, it reveils one more persons intentions in the game.
> 
> Kudos to M. Burnett for bringing in this challange at just the right time. Anyone know, do they plan these challanges before the game starts to happen at certain times, or do they change the challenges based on how the game plays out? It seemed to me that THIS challenge was just played at the perfect time and if the tribal breakdown had been 4-3 instead of 6-1, the challenge would have played out a whole lot different and not reveiled anything.


Careful, I brought this up last week and was reprimanded lol


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> Am I the only who who does not like Terry? He's too cocky for me. Overly confident.
> 
> And am I also the only one who likes Aras?


You are probably the only one other than the 5 on the island now that does not like him.  I do like Aras though.

I thought the same thing about Terry cutting his own rope. I knew as soon as I saw it was hte pecking order challenge that he was done for, it was 5-1 after all and even if he won every time he was done for. Too bad Jeff did not offer a reward for not participating this time as he could have sat right down.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

macquariumguy said:


> I don't see Terry as cocky at all and while he's confident, he has every right to be and so is not 'overly' confident.
> 
> Aras on the other hand is an *******. I remember him making disparaging comments about the remaining LaMina members a couple weeks ago behind their backs. Bad form in my book.


This reminded me of Shane's comment after the 3 reward winners returned, about how he was sick and tired of 'dragging Cirie along, all 300 lbs of her'.

She's gonna kick his ass when she sees that one, I bet.

That and the whole 'I'll come to your apartment and kill you' conversation with Courtney...yeesh. I guess they both deserve each other. Maybe there is something to that whole 'Courtney loves Shane' theory


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm sorry but I don't see Cirie, doing much of anything to piss off people... or get pissed off AT people. see how she attempted to make up with Shane? I could definetly see Shane telling her to vote for Terry next week, and then attempting to get votes to knock off Cirie. Although, I don't see Cirie much of a threat down to the final 4... There are a number of others are are quite a bit more agile and strong to knock off then her.

She's been a non factor in pretty much every immunity challenge.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

AJRitz said:


> Actually, I think Terry's going to be in a very interesting position next week. They're down to six, five of whom are currently allied against Terry. Obviously, the five intend to vote Terry off as soon as they can. Now is when Terry can start using his pocket immunity idol as a sword instead of as a shield.
> 
> All he has to do is wait until after the immunity challenge. If he wins immunity, he holds ALL the cards, but even if he loses, he's got real power. There are two possibilities:
> 
> ...


I am glad other people can come up with these scenarios, because I sure can't. I definitely like this one.

Add me to the FOT (Fans of Terry). I don't think he is at cocky, although he is confident. I don't think you could make it in his line of work without being confident.

I do like Aras though as well. Granted he has made a couple comments I haven't liked, but overall, I like him.

I can't believe how ridiculous Shane acted at the challenge when people cut his ropes and didn't pick him for reward. And then he turns right around and tells Courtney to quit taking things so personally. He is a total whackjob! I bet he is still steaming over someone sitting on his thinking rock!


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Question about the hidden immunity idol. It is well known that you do not have to use it until after the votes are cast. But do you have to annouce your intent to use it before the votes are counted or can you wait until after you know you've received the most votes?


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

The Flush said:


> Question about the hidden immunity idol. It is well known that you do not have to use it until after the votes are cast. But do you have to annouce your intent to use it before the votes are counted or can you wait until after you know you've received the most votes?


The player can wait until after the votes are cast and announced if they want to use it.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

if it came down to a final challenge to break a tie... would he have to present it BEFORE that challenge is done though... that's kinda a big deal.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

pmyers said:


> From what I understand...all contestants stay near location so that who is out is kept a secret back in the states.


I could be wrong, but I remember people trying to figure out when some of earlier loosers from prior shows came home. I thought that very one, but the jury, comes home shortly after they get voted off.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

ducker said:


> if it came down to a final challenge to break a tie... would he have to present it BEFORE that challenge is done though... that's kinda a big deal.


I think it's clear that you only have to present the immunity idol once you are voted off. Each time Jeff says, "unless you have the immunity idol, grab your touch". So in a tie break, you don't need to present it until the tie has been broken and a person has been voted off.

:wave:


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

bobsbizzy said:


> I think it's clear that you only have to present the immunity idol once you are voted off. Each time Jeff says, "unless you have the immunity idol, grab your touch". So in a tie break, you don't need to present it until the tie has been broken and a person has been voted off.
> 
> :wave:


which is great because he could win that challange and STILL not have to us it!


----------



## MrGreg (May 2, 2003)

Lee L said:


> Too bad Jeff did not offer a reward for not participating this time as he could have sat right down.


Why would they offer a reward not to participate in the reward challenge? I think they've only done that for immunity challenges.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

TR7spyder said:


> I could be wrong, but I remember people trying to figure out when some of earlier loosers from prior shows came home. I thought that very one, but the jury, comes home shortly after they get voted off.


That happened with Borneo and Australia. "They" fixed that by sending the ones eliminated on remote vacations and everyone returns to Hollywood at the same time.

You can still somewhat tell who was voted out early and who lasted a while due to weight loss and general bodily condition, but it's a lot more difficult than it was in the beginning of this whole show...


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

pmyers said:


> From what I understand...all contestants stay near location so that who is out is kept a secret back in the states.


Actually, it depends. The jury, naturally, stays on site until they get down to the Final Two and do the final immunity challenge. Then they jury and the Final Two are sent home (since, at that point, it doesn't matter).

The folks NOT in the jury aren't kept in sequester the full 39 days. They're sent to a variety of locations for a small vacation after they're booted off the show, though, to prevent folks in their hometowns from knowing exactly how long they spent on the show.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

PeteEggebeen said:


> I want Terry to win too. You have to give the guy credit for continuing to win like that. They even showed him doing exercises on immunity island. He probably spent his time there eating well (like Aras said he had last week) and keeping himself in shape and enjoying being away from the 'others'.
> 
> I also give him credit for not exploding at them. He even said that they keep asking him 'is anything wrong' like they actually care or can't figure out why.
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be shocked if this group who can hate each other, but still vote as a block hasn't already decided that no matter what they will not vote for Terry to win it all.


If Terry can create enough confusion in the alliance, they may decide to just let him stay and figure that whoever gets to the final vote can easily beat him. I agree that they seem to really hate Terry, and wouldn't vote for him to win even if feelings were hurt getting there. I would really hate to see Terry hang tough till the end and then lose to one of those morons!

Do we know for sure which week is the last time the idol can be used? Is it the week of 5 people, or the week of 4?


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> Do we know for sure which week is the last time the idol can be used? Is it the week of 5 people, or the week of 4?


The way I understood it, you can use the Idol to get to the final 4 and no further...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> The way I understood it, you can use the Idol to get to the final 4 and no further...


I think you can use it *at* the final four, but no further...


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

lander215 said:


> Am I the only one left wondering who the "two most memorable players" are going to be from this season as Jeff has said in interviews? Because I gotta be honest here...aside from Terry winning it all against the odds, I'll probably quickly forget all of the others that played this season.


A few weeks ago I agreed with you.. Now I suspect Terry because he will go very far if not all the way, and shane because he is insane and he is only going to be more nuts in the next several weeks it seems.

So those are my bets on the two.

It just seems we have yet to see what will we really make them standout yet. Just the beginnings of it. Terry has been a competitior and Shane has been insane from the beginning, but I suspect they both step it up a notch the rest of the way.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

marksman said:


> Shane has been insane from the beginning, but I suspect they both step it up a notch the rest of the way.


From the previews of next week.


Spoiler



Shane is playing with a chunk of wood he calls his Blackberry. Emailing his buddies back home? I forget exactly but he was being interactive with it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Lee L said:


> I thought the same thing about Terry cutting his own rope. I knew as soon as I saw it was hte pecking order challenge that he was done for, it was 5-1 after all and even if he won every time he was done for. Too bad Jeff did not offer a reward for not participating this time as he could have sat right down.


Too bad! It would have been better if the FIRST person to all his ropes whacked would have gotten a SURPRISE steak dinner. They would have all had to watch him eat and enjoy it!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> nope. Not with the contract I've seen...
> 
> CBS, Burnett productions, (etc.) are not responsible for any injuries resulting in illness, permanent damage, or loss of life blah blah blah


You can't sign away that kind of liability. They are running the filiming. If they see something happening that was under their control and did nothing, they'd have a very hard time defending that, release or no release. If if there was no civil tort, their might be a criminal statute involved. ( just speculation, who know what laws might apply in Panama)


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> You can't sign away that kind of liability. They are running the filiming. If they see something happening that was under their control and did nothing, they'd have a very hard time defending that, release or no release. If if there was no civil tort, their might be a criminal statute involved. ( just speculation, who know what laws might apply in Panama)


I think the key is they are in Panama. This is not the US, I highly doubt any civil suit would stand up. All CBS would have to do is pay off a judge and the case would go away. I know I lived in South America where you could buy 2 cops for $5.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

bigpuma said:


> I think the key is they are in Panama. This is not the US, I highly doubt any civil suit would stand up. All CBS would have to do is pay off a judge and the case would go away. I know I lived in South America where you could buy 2 cops for $5.


This is my take as well, the show isn't even filmed in the US, they would only be subject to the laws of where the show is filmed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

vertigo235 said:


> This is my take as well, the show isn't even filmed in the US, they would only be subject to the laws of where the show is filmed.


That's just not true. People (and even the US Government!) are constantly suing people overseas.

They wouldn't be subject to American criminal laws (probably, although even that might not be the case), but you can sue anybody for anything--as we've seen again and again.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think you can use it *at* the final four, but no further...


I'm with Mikkel_Knight in this one - good until the final 4. But I'm no expert.

I think that Carie has played the best game so far after Terry myself. The only challenges that she has't done well on are the ones that took agility - the strength and mental ones she had done okay.

It will be interesting to see who the most desirable person will be to take to the final two when it gets that far.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

After reading these posts, I am starting to feel worried for Terry. That he will may it to the end and then even if he goes to the final two with someone like courtney or shane, the jury will vote against him (out of just plain togetherness). That would not be right. 

I am thinking he needs to get Aras and Cirie out of there quick. If he does play his idol, I hope he picks Aras and there are not too many hard feelings. Terry has played so wonderfully - it would be nice to see a really good player win and not get beaten down.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

But remember the togetherness we're seeing are the people who haven't turned on each other yet (that is, haven't been voted off yet). As I suggested before, Terry only betrayed people before the jury started being populated. Nobody who will be on the jury will have been back-stabbed by Terry, but they will ALL have been back-stabbed by each other.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But remember the togetherness we're seeing are the people who haven't turned on each other yet (that is, haven't been voted off yet). As I suggested before, Terry only betrayed people before the jury started being populated. Nobody who will be on the jury will have been back-stabbed by Terry, but they will ALL have been back-stabbed by each other.


Good point Rob, but I still, I guess, worry is the word, about the way they have stuck so close together. I mean, I really expected Bruce and/or Danielle to turn and vote with Terry and co. and yet, they didn't. Bruce especially has been the one that we kept waiting for to turn after being at the bottom of the pecking order.

Now maybe there is more going on that is edited out from conversations, but it seems like the group is tight. Very tight. 
I wonder if the backstabbing will really hurt the voting in the final jury. Will they remember the weeks before or just the final vote. Think about it, if they have a choice of Terry and Aras - who will they pick? and if they have a choice of Aras and Shane? who? I would see Aras winning because he was there leader. Per se. I won't like it. I want Terry to win. And I hope that the next couple weeks of changes will prove my thinking this week wrong.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

MrGreg said:


> Why would they offer a reward not to participate in the reward challenge? I think they've only done that for immunity challenges.


They have defintely never done it for a reward challenge, I just thought it would have been a nice hook up for Terry as he had no chance and could clearly just bow out.

I was also thinking that the secret Idol could only get you to the final four, not be used when you are in teh final four to get to final three. That is a huge distinction though and I hope Terry does not mis play based on thinking something different than the rules.


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

betts4 said:


> Good point Rob, but I still, I guess, worry is the word, about the way they have stuck so close together...


But they haven't had to vote against each other. Terry never came at them from a position of strength, so they would have been foolish to flip over to his side. Now that all of the La Mina members (aside from Terry) are gone, they'll start to fragment. It would have started this episode, except Bruce got sick. He was going to be the first to go anyway (hence Aras's comment), so stuff should start to get really interesting this next episode.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I think they have only stuck close together because they are all cowards and it has benefited them. I don't think most of them like each other at all, and I think that will play a big role in any jury decision.

Does anyone else think that Shane is a wanna-be cult leader? He seems to have a weird power over some of those people there that just does not make any rational sense.

Anyways, I don't see them all just falling in line and voting for each other at the end. Like I said, I don't think they all like each other that much. As others noted they will have to backstab each other to get to the end, and the only reason they vote in step now is because they benefit from it, not because they have some strong bond. There will be no benefit for voting in line in the final vote, so I suspect some will go the other way, if Terry were to make it.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Even before this episode, I was liking Cerie. She is solidly in the alliance, but she's not seen as a threat (like Aras) and she's not crazy, vapid, or irritating (like nearly everyone else). This episode confirmed that she is doing well. But I wish she'd thought to throw the challenge, like Aras did . . . at this stage in the game, winning a challenge like that (with the double whammy of chosing reward companions) has more long-term downside than the reward has value.

The Survivor contestant contracts almost certainly contain a choice of forum clause, which specifies that any disputes arising out of the contract or the show must be brought in a certain jurisdiction and governed by the law of that jurisdiction. The specified jurisdiction is probably Los Angeles County, in state court governed by California law; that's where the Stacey Stillman litigation was conducted. 

While the contestant contracts certainly are broad liability releases that very much favor CBS, that doesn't mean there couldn't be litigation, even meritorious litigation, related to the show. Contracts are not always clear, complete, and enforceable.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> This is my take as well, the show isn't even filmed in the US, they would only be subject to the laws of where the show is filmed.


They (the contestants) are directed to act under the laws of the U.S. while filming for Survivor.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Mikkel_Knight said:


> They (the contestants) are directed to act under the laws of the U.S. while filming for Survivor.


...and local laws as well, isn't it?


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But remember the togetherness we're seeing are the people who haven't turned on each other yet (that is, haven't been voted off yet). As I suggested before, Terry only betrayed people before the jury started being populated. Nobody who will be on the jury will have been back-stabbed by Terry, but they will ALL have been back-stabbed by each other.


I don't see that Terry has backstabbed anyone up until this point...less I'm just forgetting it. While he did make a pact with astronaut...he at least was man enough to speak with him about why he was going against his deal...and astronaut totally understood.


----------



## Mikkel_Knight (Aug 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...and local laws as well, isn't it?


yeah...

figured that went without saying...


----------



## ParadiseDave (Jun 8, 2000)

marksman said:


> Does anyone else think that Shane is a wanna-be cult leader?


I've always gotten a "Charles Manson" vibe from inShane.

















Separated at birth?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Haha thanks for the picture. I think that wild-eyed look he has makes him a ringer for Charles Manson. Also his weird ability to forcefully manipulate weak people to do his bidding.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

creepy likeness


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Ruth said:


> Even before this episode, I was liking Cerie. She is solidly in the alliance, but she's not seen as a threat (like Aras) and she's not crazy, vapid, or irritating (like nearly everyone else). This episode confirmed that she is doing well. But I wish she'd thought to throw the challenge, like Aras did . . . at this stage in the game, winning a challenge like that (with the double whammy of chosing reward companions) has more long-term downside than the reward has value.


I hated Cerie at first but she has grown on me. However, I just can't really root for the under the radar type of player. For some reason, they seem less worthy. But, then again, if the object of the show is to be the last person standing and like Vecepia and Sandra, Cerie is, then by definition, she is the best player. I just prefer a more active strategy for some reason.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Lee L said:


> I hated Cerie at first but she has grown on me.


I still hate her. Someone who clearly can't survive on her own shouldn't do so well at the game. (And her voice is really annoying, too. And why couldn't she be professional when Shane wanted her to be a nurse for a minute?)


----------



## lander215 (Jan 10, 2003)

As soon as you come to grips with the fact that it isn't Survivor in the aspect of surviving the wild but rather by surviving human ego's, then you'll appreciate people like Cerie. 

Remember, she was next on the chopping block after Melinda, but managed to survive...

But, I still want to see Terry win this ala Chris and the amazon women survival...  I'm afraid, like others, that even if Terry goes to the final two, that none of the remaining Casaya will vote for him just because...and that would suck for Terry.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> I still hate her. Someone who clearly can't survive on her own shouldn't do so well at the game. (And her voice is really annoying, too. And why couldn't she be professional when Shane wanted her to be a nurse for a minute?)


first off i'm not a fan of anyone really..i just watch

however....doesn't the game title say outwit outlast outplay? One could argue that she is doing that. Period. Effort doesnt have to equate to building a 2 story loft with air conditioning or hauling water etc. It can be mental also. As noted previously , she was literally at a point where she had a 50% chance of going home (either you or you are going!). She has rebounded rather nicely. Why work if you dont have to? it's not rewarded. I forget who, but she was voted off even though the entire tribe pretty much admitted she did the most work. What does that tell me? That hard work doesnt pay

As far as not being a professional, given shane's demeanor and the surroundings in which this occurred, i dont blame her a bit.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

kiljoy said:


> Secondly, Courtney is definitely most annoying, they got that right. While the singing was an excellent example, my biggest gripe was the way she treated the rock garden. You DO NOT spell out words in the Zen rock garden.


...let alone, spell love as "L-U-V"


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

jradosh said:


> ...let alone, spell love as "L-U-V"


"Luv" is what people write when they like someone a lot, but not enough to call it "love."


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

This just in: Bruce has been eliminated.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I actually liked Cerie earlier in the game, but have grown to dislike her a lot. I think she is fairly spineless. She lucked out after she had a huge target on her earlier on and she has clung on and just not let go.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

macquariumguy said:


> From the previews of next week.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well, this makes me wonder,


Spoiler



what would Shane have done if the patent suit wasn't settled?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

For those of you that watched Bruce on The Early Show, were you as disappointed in that interview as I was? The interviewer (hadn't ever seen her before) didn't really ask any relevant questions and there was virtually no information given about his current condition or anything. I think we got more info from Jeff during his visit to the camp than we did directly from Bruce in his Early Show appearance.

I couldn't believe how personally Courtney took the fact that she was voted Most Annoying. That should have been obvious to everyone. Just her voice, her crazy ideas, everything about her is annoying. At least Shane has times where he is rational and logical.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> For those of you that watched Bruce on The Early Show, were you as disappointed in that interview as I was? The interviewer (hadn't ever seen her before) didn't really ask any relevant questions and there was virtually no information given about his current condition or anything. I think we got more info from Jeff during his visit to the camp than we did directly from Bruce in his Early Show appearance.


Do you really find it odd that a CBS show wouldn't ask tough questions to find out more about what will happen on an upcoming CBS show. There is a reason The Early Show gets an exclusive with the last person voted off. It has nothing to do with hard hitting questions.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jlb said:


> Well, this makes me wonder,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well, obviously,


Spoiler



his Blackberry wouldn't have had service!


----------



## Jeffrey Thomas (Sep 30, 2005)

Shane was actually using the new technology that was to be used in the new Blackberries.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

bigpuma said:


> Do you really find it odd that a CBS show wouldn't ask tough questions to find out more about what will happen on an upcoming CBS show. There is a reason The Early Show gets an exclusive with the last person voted off. It has nothing to do with hard hitting questions.


I realize that they can't give away what happens in future episodes, but I would have thought they'd give a little more info on his current condition, etc. It just seemed really odd that the last we saw of him on the show was so life-threatening and then we see him the next morning on TES and they really only discussed the fact that it got him kicked out of the game and not anything about the actual medical issue.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> I realize that they can't give away what happens in future episodes, but I would have thought they'd give a little more info on his current condition, etc. It just seemed really odd that the last we saw of him on the show was so life-threatening and then we see him the next morning on TES and they really only discussed the fact that it got him kicked out of the game and not anything about the actual medical issue.


I see your point but perhaps they are trying to keep up the suspense about whether or not he can sit on the jury.


----------



## TreborPugly (May 2, 2002)

Also, his medical privacy is probably not something he had to sign away to play the game. He might not want to talk about it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

TreborPugly said:


> Also, his medical privacy is probably not something he had to sign away to play the game. He might not want to talk about it.


so he's going to keep holding it in? 

sorry...I couldn't help it...

about the idol, didn't they say it can be used *through* the final 4?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> about the idol, didn't they say it can be used *through* the final 4?


That's how I remember it...


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Anubys said:


> so he's going to keep holding it in?
> 
> sorry...I couldn't help it...
> 
> about the idol, didn't they say it can be used *through* the final 4?


So even the power of the immunity idol couldn't get Bruce to number two?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

You know, you people have a really crappy sense of humor...


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

Bruce was just too full of himself, no wonder he is gone


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

TR7spyder said:


> Bruce was just too full of himself, no wonder he is gone


What a pile of . . . . .


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Maybe when he finally went, he exclaimed, "HFC!"


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

lander215 said:


> As soon as you come to grips with the fact that it isn't Survivor in the aspect of surviving the wild but rather by surviving human ego's, then you'll appreciate people like Cerie.
> 
> Remember, she was next on the chopping block after Melinda, but managed to survive...
> 
> But, I still want to see Terry win this ala Chris and the amazon women survival...  I'm afraid, like others, that even if Terry goes to the final two, that none of the remaining Casaya will vote for him just because...and that would suck for Terry.


Not only that, but she was FIRST on the chopping block when the tribe of the 4 "older" women. Somehow she was able to persuade everyone to vote off LumberJill instead of her. She has some STRONG persuasion skills, which I have to admire a bit, even if she did rub me the wrong way the first few days. To compare her to Vecepia is not accuarate in the least.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Lumberjill...lol She was awesome and I think as it was said in a post or two above, the real trick is not surviving in the wild....but surviving by getting along with everyone. I am more inclined to think that with a jury of casaya, Terry will go if he gets down to the final two...just on their own togetherness. I also have a small sliver in the corner of my mind that will wonder if the two lamina members will feel backstabbed by him since he dind't use the idol to save them as he had said he would (if the other casaya voted with them) (and then didn't). So it will be an interesting final two. Yep.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

betts4 said:


> I also have a small sliver in the corner of my mind that will wonder if the two lamina members will feel backstabbed by him since he dind't use the idol to save them as he had said he would (if the other casaya voted with them) (and then didn't). So it will be an interesting final two. Yep.


I don't think so...in fact, Sally said as much in her closing remarks (that she does not blame Terry at all for not using the idol)...


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

I don't think Austin or Sally will hold a grudge, they knew they had to see more numbers against Aras before Terry would give up the idol.


----------



## bobsbizzy (Jun 20, 2002)

I too think Cerie has been playing a smart game. She is always in good humor and works hard at getting along with everyone, even if she has to bite her lip several times.

A lot more game smarts than the likes of Courtney and Dianelle.

Go Terry!


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Okay, I stand alone then.

I do not like Terry. :-(


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

kettledrum said:


> Okay, I stand alone then.
> 
> I do not like Terry. :-(


Any particular reason?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Joeg180 said:


> I don't think Austin or Sally will hold a grudge, they knew they had to see more numbers against Aras before Terry would give up the idol.


Both Sally and Austin said in their Early Show interviews that they totally respect the way Terry is playing and don't begrudge him keeping the idol at all. In fact, they both said that it's an individual game and they would have done the same thing.

I don't get the people who say they don't like Terry. What has he done that has made anyone dislike him? I can see how the Cassaya people don't like him because he keeps beating them at everything and foiling their plans, but I don't think any of them actually dislike him as a person, they're just in competition with a superior competitor and they don't want to admit it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

He's smart.
he's handsome.
he's a family man.
he served his country.
he loves his country.
he's honest.
he's athletic.
...etc.

who the heck doesn't want their daughter to marry such a man? he may have his faults, but we sure as heck have not seen them...maybe some people just hate perfection!


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I wish I could remember the exact things he said that make me not like him. Without being able to give the specific instances all meaning is lost but There were some comments made quite a while ago that made me turn on him.

Anyone know where we can get transcripts of the shows?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

kettledrum said:


> I wish I could remember the exact things he said that make me not like him. Without being able to give the specific instances all meaning is lost but There were some comments made quite a while ago that made me turn on him.
> 
> Anyone know where we can get transcripts of the shows?


no need for exact wording...you can just describe it...


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

I'm rooting for Terry to win. That being said, I don't think he's a very smart player. The offers that he has made Casaya tribe members to flip have been pretty laughable, imo. He let the one opportunity he had to give his team a numerical advantage go by right after the merge, and while I understand his decision regarding Dan, he still didn't handle that situation very diplomatically, imo. 

To sum it up, he's no Tom Westman.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

TBDigital said:


> I'm rooting for Terry to win. That being said, I don't think he's a very smart player. The offers that he has made Casaya tribe members to flip have been pretty laughable, imo. He let the one opportunity he had to give his team a numerical advantage go by right after the merge, and while I understand his decision regarding Dan, he still didn't handle that situation very diplomatically, imo.
> 
> To sum it up, he's no Tom Westman.


I'll give you that the offer he made to Cerie was laughable...."We can offer you the ability to take a week off..."


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

To be fair Tom was never in the position of Terry. He was in the exact opposite position, the leader of the dominant tribe.

I didn't like Terry as much earlier on. I had issues with the huge amount of hero worship going on with the younger guys. It just seemed all overdone... But he definately grew on me for sure, and I realize that wasn't so much his fault as a mixture of the rest of his team and Terry being a pretty cool guy.

I don't think there has been a guy on the show this season who was not a little envious of Terry.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Basically it was what I perceived as trash talking about future challenges, etc. I know without the specific quotes you guys are going to flame me to death (even with them, probably lol), and I know it sounds lame, but it really rubbed me the wrong way with him. I guess I wasn't taught to act that way. Just MHO.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

kettledrum said:


> Basically it was what I perceived as trash talking about future challenges, etc. I know without the specific quotes you guys are going to flame me to death (even with them, probably lol), and I know it sounds lame, but it really rubbed me the wrong way with him. I guess I wasn't taught to act that way. Just MHO.


Aw come on we never flame anyone 

Apparently he wasn't talking trash either because he wins all the immunity challenges 

I think he is hilarious.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

kettledrum said:


> Basically it was what I perceived as trash talking about future challenges, etc. I know without the specific quotes you guys are going to flame me to death (even with them, probably lol), and I know it sounds lame, but it really rubbed me the wrong way with him. I guess I wasn't taught to act that way. Just MHO.


no flaming here...that's a deserved criticism...I considered it psychological warfare on his part...his enemy is united and stronger...he had to keep himself "up" and to get the enemy down...

I'm very competitive, if my opponent is better than me, I would do what Terry did...if your opponent is concentrating on beating you, he/she forgets to concentrate on the game and the pressure can get to them...since he's in the military, I assume he knows these things...


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

That's a good point, Anubys. Maybe that's it. I'm just not that competitive of a person, so I interpret that sort of thing differently than most?


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

Anubys said:


> He's smart.
> he's handsome.
> he's a family man.
> he served his country.
> ...


Hell, _I'd_ marry him.

Tony


----------



## sketcher (Mar 3, 2005)

bigpuma said:


> Do you really find it odd that a CBS show wouldn't ask tough questions to find out more about what will happen on an upcoming CBS show. There is a reason The Early Show gets an exclusive with the last person voted off. It has nothing to do with hard hitting questions.


She didn't have to ask anything about what will happen in the future to find out why Bruce decided not to switch to Terry's side or why he thought his position in the pecking order was so secure. This was a horrible interview. The only one of the Morning Show staff that does decent interviews is Harry. The rest of them are clueless about the show. On one of the previous seasons, one of them asked every person they interviewed "So who do you think is going to win?" Even the members of the jury.


----------



## Joeg180 (Jun 1, 2003)

There was a clip of Terry telling Shane that he was going to beat him in every future challenge. In the full episode, Shane is shown talking trash to Terry stating that unless he wins he is gone!

I took as a sign of confidence to keep the pressure on the former Casaya members.

How do you think they would have reacted if Terry had a burger instead of competing in the challenge?


----------

